# How does one $$ contribute to GRF



## bklopsy123 (Jun 4, 2015)

I have learned much from this forum and would like to make a small monetary contribution. I have browsed the board index and numerous topics but can not find the details I need.
Thanks. Brooks


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 4, 2015)

From http://goldrefiningforum.com, top menu, http://goldrefiningforum.com/donations.html


----------



## bklopsy123 (Jun 4, 2015)

Marcop
Thank you. I just made a $100 donation. My question is, who is buyers5 ??


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 4, 2015)

bklopsy123 said:


> Marcop
> Thank you. I just made a $100 donation. My question is, who is buyers5 ??


That would be the owner of this forum, Jean-Nicolas Allaire, known on the forum as Noxx.

I'm sure he'll appreciate the donation!

Dave


----------



## bklopsy123 (Jun 5, 2015)

FrugalRefiner and Knoxx

Thank you


----------



## Noxx (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, sorry for the late answer but, thank you very much for your contribution!


----------



## bklopsy123 (Jun 9, 2015)

Noxx
The pleasure is all mine. Thank you for this informative site.
Brooks


----------

